# Hair algea issue



## Mitch (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been fighting hair algea for about 3 weeks now. I'm removing it with a tooth brush and doing daily water changes for 2 weeks now and I still can stop it. I'm ei dosing and running pressurized co2. The co2 is on 1.5 hours before my light ( Kessel a160) comes on and is off 40 mins before. Its in my hc carpet which is growing great but the daily water changes are getting tiring. I have dream blue shrimp in the tank so I can't use an algea killer , and I'd really prefer to find out the cause. Currently I'm trying the light at 75% power vs full blast. My lights are only on 6 hours a day so I'm a little stuck at this point. Sorry for the wall of text. 

Ph 7.0-6.4 (co2 in tank and gassed off)
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-0.5ppm
Kh-3
Tds-230


----------

